# New loft, suggestions pleeeeez



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey guys, red rose loft ain't gonna cut it got the green light to build a new one. i am thinkin 7x12, i have a slight limitation on the one dimension plus i would love to be able to flatbed it out of here when i move. SO! i have read about all the lofts people have post about, i am interested in hear about what you think is the best feature about your loft, as well as ideas you wished you'd thought better of, and thoughtful details you've added along the way. blank slate! thanks in advance


----------



## napcinco05 (May 10, 2011)

Make sure that the roof is pitched. It helps with the ventilation. Hot air moves to the highest part of the loft. And be sure that u have an opening for that hot air so it won get trapped.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

light was important to me as I do not have electric out in the loft, so the opaque fiberglass panels we added to the roof really helped it NOT look like a dark cave.. you would only need one for a 7x12. something I would of done different is I would of put in box perches they can play house in. and perch on...(but not hatch young in.) they will try wherever they are so may as well make a place for them to do it..instead of the floor! as that is what they pick because I do not have box perches, (this is the nonbreeders/flying team).


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

regarding roof pitch, i was thinking a similar roof geometry to that of the red rose loft to take advantage of the ridge vent, that seems to really let the hot air stove pipe out the top of the loft. thoughts on that? 

i will be able to have electric in the loft. i love those clear panels, i wwant to be able to control light/dark in the loft, has anyone got a method for doing that WITH the clear panels in play?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

to make it so light does not come in the clear panel.. you would have to put a canvas tarp over it to block any light., most times you will like how it makes the loft look with the bright but gentle light it lets in.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

aarongreen123 said:


> Hey guys, red rose loft ain't gonna cut it got the green light to build a new one. i am thinkin 7x12, i have a slight limitation on the one dimension plus i would love to be able to flatbed it out of here when i move. SO! i have read about all the lofts people have post about, i am interested in hear about what you think is the best feature about your loft, as well as ideas you wished you'd thought better of, and thoughtful details you've added along the way. blank slate! thanks in advance


Look at my webpage. My flying loft is 7x12. Each panel is independent, the floor and roof are in two sections. The aviaries and door are removable. Everything is bolted together. You can dismantle it and put it in a medium sized U-Haul.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hillfamily, can you send some more details about how your loft is built? I like what u hVe done


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/new-young-bird-loft-34557.html

Here is the post. I deleted all the pics when I did my breast cancer auction. PM me your email and I may be able to hunt down some build pics. The loft is build with 4 panels. I did trim the loft after I bolted it. So it looks site built. I shingled the roof after also. I would need to cut the roof shingles down the middle to unbolt both roof panels. You can see the inside of the loft in the birds for sale section of the website.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.redroselofts.com/kennedys_loft.htm

Used this loft for ideas.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/this-is-the-last-one-loft-50154.html

another nice loft about that size


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.skylakesions.com
under
portable loft

This one is also a winner.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

In the New England area there are several companies that produce premanufactured sheds. They are very well built and are available in a large variety of sizes and styles. I just bought a 10 x 16 for a tool shed. If I was to need another loft, I would use one of these. They showed up with the floor, walls, and roof all strapped down seperately on a trailer and literally had the whole shed erected in two hours. You could easily install partitions and aviaries once it was complete.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Found some idea's.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6UieeBtDCA


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Hillfamilyloft pics


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

more pics of the loft


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The side panels puzzle piece over the front and back panels. The drop traps are removable and slide into the opening. The door slides up so you can lock them. I am going to make a removable divider to cut it into two sections. The trim pieces were put on last and siliconed. So all I have to do is cut the bond. I love the airflow. A bit much in the winter, but in 4 years that I have had the loft, I have not had one sick bird. I am a firm believer in airflow. You could move it in a day by taking it apart. I also believe it is strong enough to load on a trailer and haul in one piece. If I was in a wet climate, I would have continued the siding to the bottom of the flooring. I had the window and put it in for looks.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The downsides of the loft. It is hard to clean around the bottom corners. But you do not have to scrape perches. 12x7 is too large for one open space. The birds love it but they are hard to catch. I am going to build a sliding or folding door to divide it. It is a bit tall if you are short and trying to catch birds. The birds love it and are extremely healthy in the loft. I feed them the same as my breeders. They stay trim while my breeders get plump. I think it is the air flow and the fact that they can exercise more. One of these days, I will build a breeding loft 16 feet wide to match. All you read about trying not to fluctuate temperature too much etc, I do not buy into it. The loft is close to open air, tons of sunlight, and plenty of room. The other night it was 1 degree at night and 40 degrees in the day. The birds are perfect. 09 was one of my best years breeding when I put the hens in this loft.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

GThering materials, treated plywood for floor or no ?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

aarongreen123 said:


> GThering materials, treated plywood for floor or no ?


I would, unless you can keep it dry. I live in the desert and I did not use treated flooring. I even painted it. I have one spot where the roof leaks and the the floor is wearing a hole in it. If you get rain and snow, I would.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Hill! 
Anyone else have an opinion on what kind of plywood to use for the floor? Anyone from the north or north east?

Ventilation, going with a gabled roof so having a ridge vent installed. Should i put louvered vents near the floor? Was thinking about three each side. How far from the floor should they be?


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

what are ya'lls thoughts on door placement? on the end or in the middle of the front, in the long dimension? i thought about having two, one in each place, but i figure every door is wasted wall space to an extent. thoughts?


----------



## rangeview (Nov 21, 2011)

aarongreen123 said:


> Thanks Hill!
> Anyone else have an opinion on what kind of plywood to use for the floor? Anyone from the north or north east?
> 
> Ventilation, going with a gabled roof so having a ridge vent installed. Should i put louvered vents near the floor? Was thinking about three each side. How far from the floor should they be?


Not suitable or practical for everyone but....

Steel mesh floors min 3 ft above ground level. Sheets of ply or cardboard can be placed over this in race lofts when/if you need to limit airflow during racing.

Steep angle on roof to stop birds sitting about on the loft.

2 -3" gap at top of pitch. Ridge cap overlaps and raised 2-3" above this to vent/draw stale air.

Electric fence on top of avairies stops the birds sitting there as well as stray cats, BOP. They only touch this once..


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks rangeview


----------

